# Free spirit chopper



## ZE52414 (Jul 27, 2018)

Well I went back to the local sale and figured why not. I’ll post up some more pics tomorrow.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 28, 2018)

That's a great little why not ha! Looks like it is all original, missing the front reflector, the stickers for the plastic parts, and correct rear tire. Nice bike!


----------



## fiveofsevin (Sep 1, 2018)

Neato, here's mine.


----------

